# FREE bees and honeycomb!



## John a (Jul 8, 2007)

My name is John Adkins and I own and operate Adkins Bee Removal Company. We are always looking for beekeepers to which we can give out bees after a live bee removal. We will ask you to give us your empty bee boxes, and we will fill them up with honeycomb and bee and then return the box to you. * If you would like FREE bees and honey, please give me a call.*

We can currently give bees to beekeepers in the following areas of California and Texas: San Diego, Orange County, Los Angeles, Riverside, San Bernardino, Ventura, Palm Springs, El Centro, the bay area, Dallas (and surrounding areas). 

*If you or anyone that you know are interested, please check out our website at http://adkinsbees.com/ .* Our website will provide all of the contact information that you will need. Thank you!


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! I wish I lived on the other coast. That's really cool of you. Someone should sticky this thread!


----------



## meganm (Jul 2, 2008)

*I'll take 'em!*

emailed you through the listed site, I'm interested. I'm in high desert - anza - and I'm regularly in SD, SB, Riverside. occasionally OC too. [email protected]
thanks! megan


----------



## John a (Jul 8, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for your response Megan. I will get back to you via email soon!


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Sent you an email via your site.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

This is just terrific....I just got off phone with one of your Dallas area guys, and I am humbled by your generosity...A million thanks, sir!!!


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Wrong coast again Tony


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

What a great thing to do! Unfortunatly I am in IA. and have no way to take advantage of this offer. 
I hope you get lots of takers from around your area.


----------



## 1reb (Jul 29, 2008)

do you work in arkansas?


----------



## tedstruk (Jul 18, 2008)

I live in WA. I am seriously considering renting some bees for the year to produce a sale crop. You are talking about getting a free swarm... It took me 2 years with a jar of honey in front of an empty hive to get bees. Do you know of any bee swarm removers around the WA area that would give me some bees(I need to fill 6, one brood and 1 super hives, I lost 2 swarms this year to wasps)


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i just had a very good experiance working with adkins bee removal. 
we will be looking forward to working with them again.
thanks,
stan holland


----------

